# Garry and Jerry: The adventurous snails.



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

So, my gold snail (Garry) crawls over everything. all of the plants and the castle decor (I got it the other day on clearence from 14 bucks to 3.50$) and everyone loves it.

So when I occasionally look into the tank, I see my gold snail on the highest part of the castle, gripping so that the filter doesn't blow him off, but yet he doesn't move.
I continue to watch, and it sorta looks like a person climbing down the mountain in heavy winds.

Another thing Garry does is climb on the thinner fake plants, and even when a stem starts to tip, he just uses it to get to the next one.:-D

As for Jerry (Black mystery snail) he is bigger than Garry and is a floater. (meaning that if he's inside the shell at the top he just floats.)

So, I look into the tank, and Jerry is right near the filter, just floating, then the current pushes him down, then he floats back up. Meanwhile I'm hoping a decoration catches him but it kept happening.

Finally, he lands safely, but now he's just climbing to the top again!


Snails are fun.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Great if Petco sold nerites I would buy them.


----------

